# News of the day



## pla725 (Sep 13, 2010)

The North Adams man who broke into a construction site and killed five rabbits on the property was sentenced to 4 years in prison. 

Yet another store employee decides the fate of a pet store rabbit. At least he got caught in the act. 

http://www.democratandchronicle.com/article/20100912/NEWS01/9120359/1002/NEWS


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 14, 2010)

:banghead


----------

